# Simple Skiff = Conchfish16 kit builders



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Casey Waterman will be one of the production builders of my latest improved version of my Conchfish16 skiff.
The tooling is underway at MOLLICAM In Florida at the moment. As I receive pictures I will post. My participation in this new company is by providing the design, giving advice on building etc. 
The goals of this company is to build the ultimate skiff that can be afforded. Since the WHIPRAY was brought to the flats skiff market in 1997 it has been the benchmark for many skiff builders to launch their companies from. I have used it as my guide in continually improving on its past performances. 
This Design has improved over my past WHIPRAY design and all its derivatives with a dryer running hull, will not slide in any high speed turns, poles better with its innovative round stern, spins on its own length with the new stern, can be poled or motored backwards with ease in a strait line with absolutely no noise And will draft just like all my early HB Watermans and WHIPRAYS do.
the SIMPLE SKIFF company‘s goals are to build skiffs kits for the home builder that wants to save time over a complete home build. They will be finishing out completed skiffs but the main goal of the company will be to go back to what lots of fisherman want is the concept I helped pioneer at HB with the Waterman skiffs.
super simple, easy to fish and afford.
I
























































































will post info of the progress here, my blog and on Instagram. I am very excited to see this happening.


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

Simply genius, Chris.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Dig it man, so cool.


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Beautiful! Will definitely be following this.

Any chance your other designs will be available in kit form? Beryllium, megalops or the new 20' you have mentioned?


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

This is neat. Thanks for sharing, Chris!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Very cool...


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

In for the ride! Awesome!

Did I miss where they are going to be built?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

mmccull5 said:


> In for the ride! Awesome!
> 
> Did I miss where they are going to be built?


MOLLICAM In Florida


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

mmccull5 said:


> In for the ride! Awesome!
> 
> Did I miss where they are going to be built?


The company registered with a Ft Lauderdale address. Curious what a ‘kit’ is going to be? Plans and materials? Hull and cap to finish off?


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

Figured Mollicam is just building the mold (?). I don't know where Simple Skiffs are located.


----------



## SmacksDaddy53 (Feb 15, 2021)

Looks tippy....


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

A Beryllium would be cool too.


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Capn_Joe_Johnson said:


> Simply genius, Chris.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

The design Plug is being CNC cut now. You then finish fair and then make your mold off of that. I have worked with Mollicam with 4 of my designs for clients. They are very good and fair priced.
they will have a hull mold, then a deck mold that can have hatches added too like Thomas Hayes invented with his 0 Degree Deadrise skiff molds. Look it up on my blogs.
the parts will all be cored and infused.
the company’s goal is to provide quality kits and CF 16 finished skiffs to compete with my old design that HB now calls the Eldora, but for a third or more less.

now anyone wants to build and sell kits of any of my designs then email me and I can tell you how easy it is to do and what the costs are. ha, I make joke...

my Beryllium design is being built by Hayarri marine. You can buy them through their dealer in fla. 
or for $30,000.00 you can get a plug built by a CNC Router, and a mold made. Bare Hulls will cost around $3,000.00 each from the mold. What are you waiting for?
you can build all the plugs and molds for a production skiff for less $ than a used CHITTUM skiff.


----------



## KWGator (Apr 22, 2019)

Hopefully they will also be making a deck or hatch mold for Chris' hatch hinge design since it seems like a lot of first time builders on here find it pretty hard to master. (Edit: I see Chris commented as I was typing so it does look like they have a hatch solution planned.) This is a very exciting update and I hope to see and maybe even build one someday in the future.


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Thanks for the reply Chris!
Lol, I will leave the skiff production to the experts but a kit build is right up my alley.
Was going to make a thread this week asking if anyone was making kits available from your designs and you answered the question!
I will be following their progress, thanks!


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 18, 2020)

I’m interested but don’t think I would want to tackle building one myself. I have a new yami f25 tiller and trailer and this hull looks like a perfect match.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

This + a visit to the skiff shop could be a cool combo.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

This is awesome! I love the idea of a “workin’ man’s” skiff! Good luck to Simple Skiffs!


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

JC Designs said:


> This is awesome! I love the idea of a “workin’ man’s” skiff! Good luck to Simple Skiffs!


James once you get your mold done then between your company and theirs the ease of getting an affordable skiff will be way easier. Should be a game changer in this type of skiff.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Chris Morejohn said:


> James once you get your mold done then between your company and theirs the ease of getting an affordable skiff will be way easier. Should be a game changer in this type of skiff.


Agree fully Chris! I think there is room in the market for a couple new guys and with the skiff world trending towards ultra high priced skiffs for the elite, a working man’s skiff should fill a nice void! Thank you for all that you do my friend!


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

This will be fun to watch. Awesome idea and should do very well.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

So Mr Chris, a bare hull version of this conch fish 16 will be around 3,000 bucks? That’s the materials correct then we would put it together?


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

So Mr Chris, the 3,000 for the hull just needs to be glassed?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> So Mr Chris, a bare hull version of this conch fish 16 will be around 3,000 bucks? That’s the materials correct then we would put it together?





GoGataGo52__20 said:


> So Mr Chris, the 3,000 for the hull just needs to be glassed?


I’m pretty sure he was being facetious and saying that if you wanted to go through the expense and troubles of building a mold that you could produce your own hull for around $3,000 in materials from said mold.


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

JC Designs said:


> I’m pretty sure he was being facetious and saying that if you wanted to go through the expense and troubles of building a mold that you could produce your own hull for around $3,000 in materials from said mold.


Thanks James 
yea there’s always the reality of overhead in addition to a pile of materials that cost $3000.00 sitting on a pallet on the shop floor.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

oh sorry I got you.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> oh sorry I got you.


You’ll still be getting a hell of a deal for a proven hull ready to finish off or a complete. I’m not going to speak for Simple Skiff but believe Chris mentioned they’ll be doing kit boats as well. The few thousand extra over materials cost of a full one off will pay for itself in time and labor savings. Plus, many are afraid to tackle a full one off in fear of not getting the shape quite right. This kit hull will eliminate those concerns!


----------



## SSFiero (Sep 10, 2019)

I'm looking forward to see what they offer. hopefully they offer different levels, like just a hull, hull plus cap or all the way to a full build skiff.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

jsnipes said:


> This + a visit to the skiff shop could be a cool combo.


Kind of what I was thinking.. I am running a pro as a "do it all boat." Something like this could be used for my skinny water needs. Money not spent on a flats boat could then be used on a center console for family/nearshore duties.

Chris might need to get these signed plans on etsy, too. I have a feeling it's going to be as coveted as some of his prior builds.. 

PS- I snagged the original whip plans. I regret selling mine to this day!


----------



## 35036 (Apr 26, 2020)

SmacksDaddy53 said:


> Looks tippy....


🤣....ya GOTTA say it lol.....love it


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

No for sure, I’ve never built my own boat but I used to be a trim carpenter before going back to school. So as far as the work of building a boat I’m sure I could, just asking as I’ve been tempted multiple times to build my own boat just haven’t pulled the trigger


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

So just for knowledge sake not saying anything is wrong how does a company like this essentially build another companies products with a couple slight variations and then start selling them as their own? Why isn’t hellsbay suing them like they did beavertail?

I see that you have to buy a set of plans to build one of these simple skiffs, but I thought that was a loophole for a one time build of a home built skiff you built yourself not a home not one that is being mass produced by a company and sold for profit.

I’m still glad to see another good performing skiff with the potential to finish it or build it out like you desire. This definitely appeals to me, so don’t take it the wrong way.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Technically after the bankruptcy is it really the same company?

Seems like a similar process to building a 80% firearm. Its homemade and you are the builder.


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

texasag07 said:


> So just for knowledge sake not saying anything is wrong how does a company like this essentially build another companies products with a couple slight variations and then start selling them as their own? Why isn’t hellsbay suing them like they did beavertail?
> 
> I see that you have to buy a set of plans to build one of these simple skiffs, but I thought that was a loophole for a one time build of a home built skiff you built yourself not a home not one that is being mass produced by a company and sold for profit.
> 
> I’m still glad to see another good performing skiff with the potential to finish it or build it out like you desire. This definitely appeals to me, so don’t take it the wrong way.


Here’s how this all goes. 
I designed the WHIPRAY hull in 1997. It was never copyrighted. After a year of its first hull in existence it now becomes ( common knowledge ). With this in effect anyone can use its design features in their own version of this common knowledge design.
this is why HB cannot go after East Cape, Drake skiffs, Glasser boats, and all the others that have used similar design features and styling in their own visions.
HB sued BEAVERTAIL over copyright infringement on their HB Pro hull which I designed and HB during my time there paid for a lawyer to copyright a patent on this hull shape. Because it was a splash not a re modified version and the way it was being advertised etc. the issue was confusion in the market. I won’t say how it all got settled here.
With my Conchfish16 designs being all original designs and all my past totally original designs the only possible way I could sue someone over copying is if they were to build the boat exactly to my designed shape. Add a Mustache upper spray rail, change the lower reverse spray strake, very similar to my old HB hull shape but in reality a totally different skiff. 
Simple skiffs, JC Designs will be building skiff hulls and completed skiffs under the Conchfish name and designed hull shape. I will receive as royalties the cost of a set of plans, the new owner/builder will be able to ask me advice if they want other than the respective builders. All owners will receive a MSO and title as a factory built skiff, along with being added to my hull design build list. This will be great for resale value.
When builders go on about their copyrighted pattented hulls you can look them up online. to cover their hull shapes every conceivable part of the hull has to be described in great detail so everyone can see that they would not be copying this hull exactly. If not done properly it’s useless.
now add in a sheer line, add 1” to the stern, a flat pad on the bottom and you now have the exact same thing but different. This why so many flats skiffs share so many design parts in their hulls shapes. 
all my old HB designs have been redrawn with my 22 plus years on knowledge now knowing what could make them better. I renamed them all. my CONCHFISH, Beryllium, Lithium,Turbot, Boron and many other new designs are totally new hull shapes.
My new designs are now being built in over a dozen companies with more to come.


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Anyone finish a boron yet? The Aluminum design is super interesting to me


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks for the great explanation Chris!


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

i am very stoked on this. I’ve fished with Cochran for a decade. Extremely solid people.


----------



## Smudge (Feb 18, 2021)

Very cool. Makes me feel pretty good about my and my partners design. It's one of a kind but was of course inspired by so many of the boats on the water. Lots of influence from your designs but done from scratch in CAD. One of my partners is a naval architect, the other three of us work in the marine industry in various occupations. Sales, fabrication, application engineering. We're hobbyist boat builders who couldn't afford a production boat and weren't really happy with the production boat layouts anyway. We're making all kinds of fun mistakes along the way!(gatoring in the gel coat, mold stuck on plug etc...) But we're having fun!


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

What boat is this?


----------



## Smudge (Feb 18, 2021)

Tigweld said:


> What boat is this?


325 Boatworks I'll start a new thread about it so as to get off of Chris' thread.


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

Not a conchfish


----------



## Smudge (Feb 18, 2021)

Tigweld said:


> Not a conchfish


No.


----------



## Tod Hagan (May 12, 2020)

Any updates or pictures from Simple Skiff on the new Conchfish?


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

They posted a pic on Instagram of the plug being cut out and "Everyone’s questions will be answered soon. Stay tuned..."


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Good things come to those that wait.


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Some pictures of what the skiff will look like. Nathan and I have been working with them on the interior design they want. Very simple.
Of course everyone says just perfect, a tiller skiff, great hull design, very simple etc, BUT then there’s the crowd that starts right off asking for a side or center console, self bailing floor, deck hatches, how big hp can they put on it. Do purple under deck lights come standard, which sides best for the power pole, and so on.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Chris Morejohn said:


> Some pictures of what the skiff will look like. Nathan and I have been working with them on the interior design they want. Very simple.
> Of course everyone says just perfect, a tiller skiff, great hull design, very simple etc, BUT then there’s the crowd that starts right off asking for a side or center console, self bailing floor, deck hatches, how big hp can they put on it. Do purple under deck lights come standard, which sides best for the power pole, and so on.
> View attachment 169180
> 
> ...


You knew it was coming!🤣 

I want a super basic minimalist skiff, but can you add a blue tooth stereo with 4 subs, an amp, a 20” chart plotter, swim platform, and will it hold the new V-12 Merc? 🤣🤣🤣

Ok, I couldn’t help myself. I think these folks are going to do fine and build this baby the way she should be!


----------



## hillcharl (Feb 7, 2011)

I thought purple lights came standard on all new skiffs 
The skiff looks awesome. Nice to see all of Chris’ skiff on a page to compare.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

How big of a tiller do you recommend for this skiff Mr Chris? I’ve always thought a whipray with the old Yamaha 30hp 3 cylinder 2 stroke would be perfect. Super light boat with just motor and trolling motor. 

Can we still order the plans directly from you as well Mr Chris on your website?


----------



## SSFiero (Sep 10, 2019)

From the IG post. He mentions changing the LLC if different options are requested. 
I bring this up because I'm curious how that works. If the goal is to offer a kit for the home builder, how will it be titled? Is it considered a home built skiff?
or is there a Manufacture's Statement of origin(MSO) or Title? 

I'm curious if they'll offer different levels for the kit. Like just the hull, or a hull with cap, to a complete skiff, etc. 
I'll probably reach out to SimpleSkiffs in the near future, but I'm waiting for them to reveal the price before I bombard them with questions they're probably already getting repeatedly. 

After spending the last 6 month and the next 6 months rebuilding my 20 seacraft, I'm not sure I want to do that again anytime soon. I don't mind major glass work. but I don't enjoy it. I do enjoy rigging and modifying things to fit my taste and needs.


----------



## SSFiero (Sep 10, 2019)

2 weeks without an update. Are there any new developments?


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

SSFiero said:


> 2 weeks without an update. Are there any new developments?


website up, no pricing yet

Simple Skiffs


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Anymore info on Simple Skiff’s experience in the industry?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

fatman said:


> website up, no pricing yet
> 
> Simple Skiffs


Looks more like a production skiff with no wiring or plumbing than a "kit". A kit to me says "assembly required", not a bare hull with a choice of competed, attached caps.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

DuckNut said:


> Looks more like a production skiff with no wiring or plumbing than a "kit". A kit to me says "assembly required", not a bare hull with a choice of competed, attached caps.


Under the "CF16 Skiff" heading, they list a number of options. with "Pricing Coming Soon"

Edit: re-read your post, I see what you're saying


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

fatman said:


> Under the "CF16 Skiff" heading, they list a number of options. with "Pricing Coming Soon"
> 
> Edit: re-read your post, I see what you're saying


This is a kit


----------



## SSFiero (Sep 10, 2019)

DuckNut said:


> This is a kit
> 
> View attachment 170839


What were you expecting for parts? Coring, rolls of fiberglass and buckets of resin? 

This isn't meant in a negative way, I'm just curious what others are expecting. 

That picture depicts what I see them potentially offering. A hull and a cap. 2 parts to a kit. 
I would assume you can get a poling platform, trim tabs and a few other things from them for slightly lower than a retail cost, if you buy the kit. Or you can source them on your own. 

For me, I'd buy right away if I could get a hull and cap for the right price. 
I would like to see other things offered. For example,
Poling platform
trim tabs
rub rail
trailer
stuff that they might be able to get for a lower cost on their end as a manufacturer and still be able to sell to us for a profit, but we can buy for less because we're buying the hull. 
for example. Trim tabs retail for $500. they buy them for $250 and sell to us for less than retail. $400-$450. 

disclaimer, I may be an idiot, so don't listen to what I say.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*CF16 Pricing 



Complete Package -* CF16 skiff, 25hp tiller (manufacturer TBD), galvanized trailer (manufacturer TBD), poling platform (w/ SeaDek), push pole holders, running lights, Bennett trim tabs, rear dry storage, under gunnel rod storage, forward pop up cleat, 6 gallon portable fuel tank. *PRICE COMING SOON

Skiff Only -* no motor and no trailer. *PRICE COMING SOON

DIY - *Bare CF16 hull *PRICE COMING SOON* / Bare CF16 cap *PRICE COMING SOON*


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

SSFiero said:


> What were you expecting for parts? Coring, rolls of fiberglass and buckets of resin?
> 
> This isn't meant in a negative way, I'm just curious what others are expecting.
> 
> ...


I hear what you are saying but you did not catch the premise of my comments. I know it is going to be a 2 part "kit" I also think there is a market for the homebuilder to have it arrive on a couple pallets. Josh has been making CNC strong backs and shipping them to people and I think the entire boat could be CNC cut and assemble by number for the guy who can't swing $10k+ but can swing $3k for kit and use the $7k towards his sweat equity over time in the garage.

EDIT: If I am not mistaking Chris has plans for a CNC aluminum kit that can be bought and assembled by number.


----------



## Open Fly -The Later Years (Feb 1, 2020)

HOW SOON ?????? inquiring minds want to know.
Any more info ? Anyone ? Chris ?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nothing moves quickly with skiffs.


----------



## Pearbear850 (May 3, 2021)

Anyone have an update on Simpleskiff? The wait site still says prices coming soon. I was told “prices where coming next month.” That was in March.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Pearbear850 said:


> Anyone have an update on Simpleskiff? The wait site still says prices coming soon. I was told “prices where coming next month.” That was in March.


Sounds like it's gonna be one of the "free beer tomorrow" things.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

DuckNut said:


> This is a kit
> 
> View attachment 170839


And a very nice kit. Probably the only Porsche I could ever own! Lol


----------



## scottsflyshop (Oct 2, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

scottsflyshop said:


> Any updates?


The posted on their Instagram today.


----------



## scottsflyshop (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you - as much as I use IG, I hadn't followed them. Enjoyed seeing that something was coming "soon."


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

I reached out to them last night, they said "very soon". they also gave me the price point that they are seeking. seams to be pretty obtainable for the everyday guy.


----------



## Marshbound88 (Feb 24, 2016)

Capt.Ron said:


> I reached out to them last night, they said "very soon". they also gave me the price point that they are seeking. seams to be pretty obtainable for the everyday guy.


How did you get in touch with them? I used the contact form on their website and never heard back.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Marshbound88 said:


> How did you get in touch with them? I used the contact form on their website and never heard back.


instagram


----------



## SSFiero (Sep 10, 2019)

Capt.Ron said:


> I reached out to them last night, they said "very soon". they also gave me the price point that they are seeking. seams to be pretty obtainable for the everyday guy.


can you clue the rest of us in on their target price point?
Thanks


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

SSFiero said:


> can you clue the rest of us in on their target price point?
> Thanks


its not my company, so it isn't my place to make a public post about it.


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

*Update from their website:
DIY - *Bare CF16 hull. No deck, no bulkheads *$10,000*


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Is it me or does that seem a little pricey compared other established builder’s pricing for a complete hull?


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

It’s fair


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Tigweld said:


> It’s fair


Understood, wasn’t sure on cost (time and materials) for bulkhead and cap and was curious


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

Str8-Six said:


> Understood, wasn’t sure on cost (time and materials) for bulkhead and cap and was curious


I kind of thought the same thing in comparison to spear and the likes but it’s probably fair


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Chris Morejohn cost breakdown:

the-cost-of-building-a-custom-skiff

The biggest contributor to cost is labor. One of the things that makes the option of building your own attractive is that your labor is free, and that cuts the cost. If anyone else does part of the work for you they will have labor hours and that will cost you.


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

Boys have got number 1 in the barrel


----------



## Tod Hagan (May 12, 2020)

Anyone planning to order the hull?


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

If I had cash laying around I’d prob build my own, just for the experience of doing it. But not me for ordering one, I woulda if this was around 3 years ago thou


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Where are they being built?


----------



## Tailer (Jan 10, 2017)

lemaymiami said:


> Where are they being built?


Holly Hill, near Daytona Beach.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Any word yet on the cap?


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

Tailer said:


> Holly Hill, near Daytona Beach.


Is simple skiff in holly hill?


----------



## boneappetite (Sep 5, 2015)

Beautiful design!


----------



## jonnyred (Oct 2, 2018)

Neat! I just sneezed in my pants Chris!


----------

